# FS: My '12 TTRS :(



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

My thread and reasoning for selling are here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5789962-FS-Interest-check-2012-Audi-TT-RS-Suzuka-Grey-(MA)

Anyone interested I assume would be as big of a fan of the car as I am and will get 100% honesty as to what the car has experienced and what little imperfections there are in it after my year of ownership.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

glws. how much is a new one in the usa?


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

canuckttrs said:


> glws. how much is a new one in the usa?


The one I have is $67,225 MSRP and dealers aren't going below it. From my research last year there is some sort of military discount but obviously that only pertains to very special/brave people.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Getting a house sure isn't what it used to be, but I understand the desire completely. It'll be a long few years of saving and being rid of such an awesome machine but there will be others down the road to enjoy after you're settled in your house. GLWS!


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

bsmack, I did just get mine at about $2.5k below MSRP when I ordered it (of course, I had to wait three months!). I'm not dissing your price since you have some options but FYI, dealers will drop below MSRP, though perhaps not for a car on the lot.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Getting a house sure isn't what it used to be, but I understand the desire completely. It'll be a long few years of saving and being rid of such an awesome machine but there will be others down the road to enjoy after you're settled in your house. GLWS!


Trust me, I'm working both ends. I may be getting a big bump soon so it might be easier to hold onto the car.



NamJa said:


> bsmack, I did just get mine at about $2.5k below MSRP when I ordered it (of course, I had to wait three months!). I'm not dissing your price since you have some options but FYI, dealers will drop below MSRP, though perhaps not for a car on the lot.


I know that the price I've listed is by no means a deal of the century, I feel it reflects the interest that I personally have in selling the car at this current point in time. As I said at the bottom of the post, it was more of a, "hey, I'm willing to sell if the right offer comes along" rather than a, "I'm underwater on my loan omg plz help!!!" Plus, as future/current owners, I think you guys should be rooting me on to get as much as I can


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Ha! I agree; as a former owner of a BMW Z3 MCoupe I know there was nearly a cabal working to keep the prices up  I just didn't want you to get caught out claiming something too far afield. As I said, your price looks like a good starting point for what you have in it. Cars like this (as with the MCoupe) are not "normal" but are a limited edition, specialized vehicle and as such the pricing isn't as analytical. I didn't even negotiate for mine; the dealer gave me a reasonable price and a reasonable trade in value and that was that! He could see it in my eyes; I was hooked! Best of luck.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

55K is probably the best you're going to get.. Most dealers can be haggled down a good 3-5K below MSRP


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

caj1 said:


> 55K is probably the best you're going to get.. Most dealers can be haggled down a good 3-5K below MSRP


We'll see. Honestly I'm not expecting a legitimate offer tomorrow, this week, or even this month on the car. I'm probably going to be driving it into next year unless someone is dead set on taking delivery of one ASAP and wants exactly what I have and wants to save a few bucks. When I'm really dead set on selling the car it'll probably be posted to autotrader.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Good luck with the sale! Not sure how it works where you are but in AZ if you buy from a private party there is no sales tax which is a huge incentive to go with used out here. Had mine for sale on ebay last week and had 57k offer but my financial matters worked out so i did not have to sell it. It is hard to want to sell them, theyare fun cars but I know how the house thing goes. Congrast on buying a house and Good luck with the house, it is a good time to buy( and the TTRS is a bit small to live in.)


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

NamJa said:


> Ha! I agree; as a former owner of a BMW Z3 MCoupe I know there was nearly a cabal working to keep the prices up  I just didn't want you to get caught out claiming something too far afield. As I said, your price looks like a good starting point for what you have in it. Cars like this (as with the MCoupe) are not "normal" but are a limited edition, specialized vehicle and as such the pricing isn't as analytical. I didn't even negotiate for mine; the dealer gave me a reasonable price and a reasonable trade in value and that was that! He could see it in my eyes; I was hooked! Best of luck.


Yeah I had a '02 Grey M Coupe. I still regret selling that car. I did it for the same reason as the OP. I needed money to get married, and eventually get a house yadda yadda. Looking back I have since discovered that if you're working hard in the right industry you'll be fine. The house and stuff will come with time. 

If the car is one of those truly special cars you don't want to let go I say keep it. Postpone the house purchase a little while longer, it will be worth the pain.

The '02 M Coupe is the only car I really regret selling. It's truly one of a kind, and will be (is) a collector's item.


----------



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

fjork_duf said:


> Yeah I had a '02 Grey M Coupe. I still regret selling that car. I did it for the same reason as the OP. I needed money to get married, and eventually get a house yadda yadda. Looking back I have since discovered that if you're working hard in the right industry you'll be fine. The house and stuff will come with time.
> 
> If the car is one of those truly special cars you don't want to let go I say keep it. Postpone the house purchase a little while longer, it will be worth the pain.
> 
> The '02 M Coupe is the only car I really regret selling. It's truly one of a kind, and will be (is) a collector's item.



I agree with you - keep these special cars. I have a 01 M coupe with 20K miles and S54 engine. I thought about selling it but managed to hold on to it. It is a destined classic. There are a few cars I regret selling also.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

Check out the car at number 10

http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2012/autos/1201/gallery.hagerty-future-collectible-cars/10.html


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmmm...I've put some thought into it, and with the ability to still buy this car new (if you're lucky) I might hold onto it for another 6 months to a year at least just to see what the market does. I also might keep it.

I'm glad I made this thread, thanks for the help guys!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't want to be the Debbie Downer here, but I think supply for our cars pretty much meets demand. Don't have a crystal ball to see what it looks like 2 years or 10 years from now.
My large dealer got 4 TT-RS's last year and picked up one more on a dealer trade, and there's two other dealers in town. At least in my market, it's not hard to get one at all.
I've also kept watch on Autotrader since our cars came out last year, and there's always been a handful available for immediate delivery around the country. I'm always amazed that someone will wait months for an order for a common color/options car when they can likely pick one up and drive it home somewhere else. 
I think resale/trade-in value is currently about the same as any other car in this price range. Audi's only bringing in around a 1000 because that's what they think they can sell. I think it's really cool that my car is pretty rare in the grand scheme of things, but I don't think that adds much monetary value to it.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't mean to be stereotypical, but I noticed your from Texas. Do people generally buy sports cars that are imports around your area? I only ask because my friend drives a 370z and lives in Kansas, and he says that the sports cars he usually sees are American muscle cars. In my area I see 370z's all the time, same with evos and wrx's. I would say I see imports way more than I see American cars (with the exception of corvettes, those are also everywhere around here).


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Actually, Houston (and Dallas) is a car mecca, I'd speculate we rate up there with SoCal and Florida as areas where lots of expensive and exotic cars are sold. Just for instance 4 of the 23 McLaren F1's known to reside in the US are in our city. I see Ferraris and Lamborghini's every day, and Porsches are very common. Other sporty cars like the Japanese ones you mention are all over.
Of course there is also lots of muscle cars both new and vintage, American made appeals to a broad spectrum. And of course the pickup truck and SUV are also ubiquitous to the scene, got to haul those soccer moms somehow.
I think climate and money are the main reasons there's so many expensive cars here. It's fair to hot and sunny here 10 months plus out of the year, and the oil patch pays well.


----------



## mrdouble (Mar 3, 2007)

RS cars are keepers, I would try to hold on to it. Also had a M Coupe that I regret selling few years ago.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

I am also in Houston and in my building at work there is a GT-R, R8, RS4, M3, my TTRS, an Ibis TTRS. The only american muscle is a Z06 and Camaro SS. Same goes for my garage at home...GT-R, C63 AMG, my TTRS, M5, WRX STI...there are 3 corvettes but they are all base model so nothing special.


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Funny, the number of people on the TT board who used to own an MCoupe. There is a similarity; I don't exactly "regret" selling the MCoupe because at the time it was what was necessary but it was the coolest car I've owned and the TT RS is pushing for that honor.


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

Id suspect the best offer he would get is 56 max.
The problem may be not only the milage, but the fact that there are atleast 30 of them out there (new and used). Now 30 doesnt sound like alot - but 30 of say 800 is significant.

My advice would be to sell it to a dealer.

Wait, did you take out a loan on the vehicle? Are you upside down?

This is gonna be hard to get out of and come out on top.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I paid something like $60.5K for my 2012 Sepang blue, tech, and sports exhaust (probably a couple of other smaller options) with 10,400 miles showing in May of this year. Now this was from an Audi dealer and included the CPO cost of about $2k, so the actual price of the car was just north of $58k. I may have been able to talk them down more on the purchase price, but I was upside down on my trade in, so most of the haggling was on that end.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

